
The Military Balance Between India and Pakistan - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/in-brief-the-military-balance-between-india-pakistan/
======
entity345
Let's not forget 2 things: 1\. China is Pakistan's closest ally, 2\. Pakistan-
controlled Kashmir has strategic importance for China, not least because of
the Belt and Road initiative.

Thus, China does not want waves in Kashmir, and as such there won't be waves
in Kashmir (and of course all 3 players are nuclear powers...)

Pakistan is already de-escalating the situation.

